# New Eco tires and MPG up?



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Those are goodyears?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Yes. Patman went back to the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance tires, which are the OEM tires for the ECO and CDT.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Good choice. I love my oem ctd tires. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Yes. Patman went back to the Goodyear FuelMax Assurance tires, which are the OEM tires for the ECO and CDT.



Yes they are Goodyear Assurance FuelMax. Was there something else it could have been? I got a good deal on them and I also got a $60 gift card that was spent in one day on groceries etc. Tires handle exceptionally well(I will be prepared for winter weather) more so than the old FuelMax that would lose it in the wet. The entire point to the post to begin with, I thought new tires would have sacrificed MPG a little but in this case looks like it went up!.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Are your new FuelMax the TPC spec version or the general availability (to the public) version?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

That does seem odd. Could the oem tires possibly be slightly different than the tires you can buy?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

In response to Ober, how can I tell about the TPC and I bought the tires at a Goodyear dealer/distributor close to where I work.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

If they're TPC spec it will be embossed on the sidewall.


----------



## jalaner (Dec 28, 2013)

Love the CTD OEM tires. I was involved in a 70 mph emergency stop incident and was impressed with how easy it was to control and stop the vehicle with the tires smoking under full braking. No damage to the tires or car.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

obermd said:


> If they're TPC spec it will be embossed on the sidewall.


What's tpc stand for?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> What's tpc stand for?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


T ire P erformance C riteria.
This is a GM developed series of performance parameters related to ride quality, noise, wear, wet/slick operation, rolling resistance in various temperatures and the like.

GM is still the only manufacturer that requires these parameters if a company wants to be a OE tire supplier.

Rob


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm. I never knew that


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Robby said:


> T ire P erformance C riteria.
> This is a GM developed series of performance parameters related to ride quality, noise, wear, wet/slick operation, rolling resistance in various temperatures and the like.
> 
> GM is still the only manufacturer that requires these parameters if a company wants to be a OE tire supplier.
> ...


Toyota has a program like this as well.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> Toyota has a program like this as well.


Correct......I should have said, GM is still the only Domestic manufacturer that has this requirement.

I pretend Toyota doesn't exist.

Heh heh,
Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I just wish the automotive and tire manufacturers would come up with a common standard for tires.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

obermd said:


> I just wish the automotive and tire manufacturers would come up with a common standard for tires.


For example?

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Robby said:


> For example?
> 
> Rob


Good selections for OEM tires? Wait...that would be asking too much.

OK, they could stop putting the Bridgestone EL400 on new vehicles. I think the only reason that tire exists is because it's a cheap option for manufacturers that will last through a lease period.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Good selections for OEM tires? Wait...that would be asking too much.
> 
> OK, they could stop putting the Bridgestone EL400 on new vehicles. I think the only reason that tire exists is because it's a cheap option for manufacturers that will last through a lease period.


Don't you mean last for three thousand miles less than the lease period. This forces you to turn in the car with brand new tires on it.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

obermd said:


> Don't you mean last for three thousand miles less than the lease period. This forces you to turn in the car with brand new tires on it.


Yeah, meant to say something along those lines and it came out wrong


----------

